# WEB MD Hypnosis and IBS from Dr Whorwell



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1728.87469 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Excellent article....better link this to the other sites (if you've not done so already, knowing you!!! )







Thanks for sharing.


----------

